# One hand or two on reins?



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

For me, it greatly depends on the individual horse and the situation. On my older, very broke horses, I only ever ride with 1 hand unless I am specifically working on something where I need more lateral signal.

On my younger horses, when they neck rein, I'll start riding them with only one hand. If a stiuation comes up where I need 2 hands (like working cattle where I need quicker reactions and more precision), I'll often go back to using 2 hands. But, as soon as the work is done, it's back down to 1 hand I do.

Once a horse knows how to neck rein, I try not to ever ride them with 2 hands during just regular riding. Riding them like that all the time makes it take longer for them to get solid and consistent with their neck reining.


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

What ever I feel like that day  haha just kidding but like smrobs said it depends what the situation is. If I am actually trying to achieve something or just ploting down the trail etc


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

did you get where you were going ?
well then Id say it all worked out.


----------



## TristaJean (May 23, 2012)

I ride with two hands, as a personal preference and because my horse doesn't know how to neck rein.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

When I'm training I switch constantly depending on what I need my horse to do. 
I usually go one-handed when they relax and get to neck rein.
Two-handed is when I'm working on bending and collection.


But for showing it's snaffle = two handed, curb = one handed.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

all my horses are trained to neck rein. so i usually ride one handed on them...my colt and gelding are former show horses so I was required to ride one handed on them.
but i always ride one handed anyways because i do alot of roping....and im lazy.
all my horses are actaully trained on leg pressure...i do alot of bridlelesss but still haha.

the only time i ride 2 handed is if im training a young horse or if the horse im riding is being a tool and I need a little bit more control of em.


----------



## Requiem (Jun 13, 2010)

I guess I ride one-handed with the more experienced horses or the horses that work best that way, and ride two-handed with the greener horses and the horses that work best that way. It depends on the horse, really -- my mare has trouble with bits, so I actually one-hand it in a sidepull, so I have the option to direct rein or neck rein. She responds amazingly. My gelding responds best to two-handed direct reining, so that's how I ride him.


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

for my QH i ride one handed with the left hand (um right handed) with moms horse i ride with both when training, and one when going down the road. and two with my Gelding as he rides better that way.


----------



## TrojanCowgirl (Jun 1, 2012)

For my green mare, I ride her with one hand on the trails and two while we're schooling. Depends on the exercises we're doing. Flexing, stretching and all of our flat work is done with two hands.


----------

